
Softlayer vs. AWS - anfroid555
http://blog.softlayer.com/2014/softlayer-and-aws-whats-difference?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiWlRRNU5UQTVPV1EzTVdZMCIsInQiOiJZOHVYY1Jpem8wdTRBRHo2SmZyVkRrdFgzK2ZQK1FwbEUrdHRqcW05blkzcXQyU3Q0R0JaNGhaQW9kSjFLaTZxTWpnV2pMRDN6VlRQSG40Y20wTDJWUDFvbzZHYjdoTHFlQXJYN1gybnlIQT0ifQ%3D%3D
======
CrazyIvan
Yep, this comparison is only 2 years old ;), meaning ancient times in IT
terms.

